# Tegus won't lie on their back?



## Spike the tegu (Mar 15, 2014)

Is it just mine or are tegus afraid to lie on there back mine will tail whip an spas significantly he's extremely tame black and white argentine tegu. Can I tame him to lie on his back?


----------



## Mootworm (Mar 15, 2014)

Why do you want him to lie on his back? That's a very vulnerable position for any animal. Very stressful and likely to cause your gu to be distrustful of you If you force it.


----------



## Spike the tegu (Mar 15, 2014)

I have seen other tegus on there back very comfortable I just wanted Mine to lay back with me


----------



## Mootworm (Mar 15, 2014)

How long have you had him? He might not be comfortable with you? I dunno, I wouldn't force my tegu to do anything she didn't want to (within reason lol!). He can 'lay back' with you on his chest. Mine likes to snuggle up against my neck when we're chillin. That, or wiggle into the couch haha.


----------



## Josh (Mar 16, 2014)

I would be very cautious about this. As it's said above, it could cause him to not trust you at all. You have to work into it with baby steps. Get him used to handling, being around people, sitting still. Then once he's MASTERED those things, try holding him straight up. Once he's mastered that then you might be able to start inverting him. 
Going straight to the end result is going to lead to an angry lizard  No one wants that!


----------



## Deac77 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, tegus, well most lizards actually, are not made to lie on their backs. The way the organs are positioned in the body it's incredibly dangerous for them to be on their backs.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 18, 2014)

Your tegu is not a dog.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 18, 2014)

_Even some dogs don't like to lie on their back and that takes training as well. It's a submissive and vulnerable position for just about any animal._


----------



## glk832 (Mar 22, 2014)

Any reason why you would want him/her to lay on its back?


----------

